# Problème bluetooth non disponible MacBook Pro



## kawacke (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens vous voir sur ce forum car apres plusieurs recherche infructueuse ou avec des solutions qui ne m'ont pas aidées.

Donc voici mon problème: J'ai le logo du bluetooth sur ma bar de navigation en haut de l'écran qui est grisé et raillé en indiquant (Bluetooth : non disponible).

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider car je me retrouve donc sans souris car j'ai la Magic Mouse.

Bonne soirée a vous et merci d'avance.


----------



## kawacke (9 Janvier 2012)

Personne ne peut m'aider j'ai toujours ce problème.

Merci


----------



## Cocopop (9 Janvier 2012)

En effet c'est bizarre...

Quel MBP tu as ? Quelle année ? Quel système (Lion, SL) ?

As tu déjà fait fonctionner le Bluetooth avant ?

As t'il toujours été barré ?


----------



## Sebiitch (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai le même problème ! Je me permets de répondre à la place du créateur de ce sujet, si tu pouvais m'aider, ca me sauverais.

Donc, j'ai un Macbook Pro 13 pouces, 260GO, je l'ai depuis l'été 2010. Je fonctionne sous Lion, et mon bluetooth a toujours marché, et sans problème. Sauf depuis 1 mois, du jour au lendemain. 
L'émoticone est grise, barré, et c'est écrit "non disponible" si je clique dessus.


----------



## Cocopop (14 Janvier 2012)

Sebiitch a dit:


> J'ai le même problème ! Je me permets de répondre à la place du créateur de ce sujet, si tu pouvais m'aider, ca me sauverais.
> 
> Donc, j'ai un Macbook Pro 13 pouces, 260GO, je l'ai depuis l'été 2010. Je fonctionne sous Lion, et mon bluetooth a toujours marché, et sans problème. Sauf depuis 1 mois, du jour au lendemain.
> L'émoticone est grise, barré, et c'est écrit "non disponible" si je clique dessus.


Bon dans un premier temps, je pense que tu devrais essayer de faire un reset de la PRAM et de la NVRAM : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Tiens moi au courant


----------



## Sebiitch (14 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, mais malheureusement, ca n'a pas marché. Je suis resté appuyer jusqu'au premier redémarrage, et j'ai réessayer jusqu'au 8ème démarrage, j'ai lu que d'autres avaient essayé, et que ca avait marché. Dans les deux cas, c'est un échec.


----------



## Llyod (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Je déterre un peu ce sujet, mais je tiens a remercier Cocopop, car sans lui, j'aurais envoyer mon mac en garantie.
Car avant ce matin tous mes périphériques marchaient très bien et d'un seul coup, je ne peux plus utiliser ma Magic Mouse car l'icone bluetooth est rayé dans la barre de menu et il y a écrit "non-disponible". Quand j'ai fait une recherche sur internet, j'ai vu que ce problème n'était pas isolé, et sur les nombreux sujet ouvert, aucune solution....
Par chance je suis tombé sur ce sujet, qui décrivait exactement mon problème, j'ai ensuite essayer de faire ce que proposer Cocopop, sans savoir si ca fonctionnerai !
Par contre, je suis resté jusqu'au 10e redémarrage, et dans mon cas cela a fonctionné. 

Merci à vous


----------



## Orphanis (13 Août 2012)

Merci Cocopop ça a parfaitement fonctionné pour moi ;-)


----------



## Yann D (23 Août 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Du jour au lendemain " Bluetooth : non disponible ". :mouais:
Alors j'ai essayé
 redémarrer
 éteindre puis démarrer
 utilitaire de disque
 réinitialiser PRAM
 réinitialiser NVRAM
 réinitialiser SMC
mais rien à faire 

J'ai peur qu'il s'agisse d'un problème matériel mais je ne peux plus lancer l'Apple Hard Test ! En effet le clavier de mon MacBook Pro (milieu 2009 OS 10.8) refuse toute commande au démarrage ! En lieu entre les 2


----------



## placenet (14 Septembre 2013)

Je remercie également Cocopop.. je galérai aussi depuis quelques jours et miracle du premier coup ça a marché. 
Je rappelle la démarche à suivre si comme moi vous aviez le message bluetooth non disponible (à la suite d'une mauvaise manip de mon fils de 10 ans) donc si vous avez un mac à processeur intel :

1- Éteignez votre Mac.
2- Repérez les touches suivantes sur votre clavier : Commande (&#8984, Option, P et R. Vous devrez appuyer dessus simultanément à l&#8217;étape 4.
3-Allumez l&#8217;ordinateur.
4- Appuyez sur les touches Commande + Option + P + R, puis maintenez-les enfoncées avant que l&#8217;écran gris n&#8217;apparaisse.
5- Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu&#8217;à ce que l&#8217;ordinateur redémarre et que vous entendiez le bruit de démarrage pour la seconde fois.
6- Relâchez les touches.
*La touche option est la touche ou il est inscrit alt


----------



## filaton (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je rencontre le même problème suite à une mauvaise manipulation de ma part, dont j'assume l'entière bêtise.

La manipulation en question était le remplacement du fichier _IOBluetoothFamily.kext_ d'OS X Mavericks par celui de Mountain Lion (c'est une solution qu'on m'a conseillée). Après un redémarrage, j'ai constaté que le Bluetooth n'était plus disponible. J'ai donc remplacé de nouveau le fichier _IOBluetoothFamily_ par l'original (de Mavericks) mais ça ne revient pas à la normale.

J'ai fait un reset PRAM et SMC et j'ai aussi essayé de supprimer le fichier _com.apple.Bluetooth.plist_ dans Library>Preferences, mais rien n'y fait.
Je sais que ce n'est pas un problème physique car mon clavier Bluetooth fonctionnent, mais pas au maximum de leur capacité : le double tap et le glissement du doigt sur la Magic Mouse ne fonctionnent pas par exemple.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## dodobis (17 Mai 2014)

Même problème sur un MBP late 2008 et résolu avec zap pram (6 bong).
Merci à tous de ces bons conseils !


----------



## pommefred (3 Juillet 2014)

Merci, Cocopop ! Ça a marché du premier coup pour moi


----------



## secpick (9 Octobre 2014)

Voici la méthode qui a fonctionné pour moi : la suppression des préférences Bluetooth

Supprimer le fichier /Library/Preferences/com.apple.Bluetooth.plist
Éteindre le mac pendant 1mn
Redémarrer
Solution trouvée sur cette page : http://osxdaily.com/2014/02/17/fix-bluetooth-not-available-error-mac/

En espérant que ça aide les prochains qui tombent sur ce post


----------



## wip (9 Octobre 2014)

"Éteindre le mac pendant 1mn"
Quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer à quoi cela peut bien servir ça ? :mouais:


----------



## cfal94 (9 Novembre 2014)

secpick a dit:


> Voici la méthode qui a fonctionné pour moi : la suppression des préférences Bluetooth
> 
> Supprimer le fichier /Library/Preferences/com.apple.Bluetooth.plist
> Éteindre le mac pendant 1mn
> ...



Rrrahh merci secpick, je viens de faire cette manip sur iMac 27 sous Mavericks et ça a marché du 1er coup, mon dimanche se termine bien !!


----------



## Yann D (10 Novembre 2014)

Moi j'ai solutionné le problème en changeant d'ordinateur.


----------



## JIAD (30 Novembre 2014)

Merci infiniment secpick ca a marché cooooooooooooool.


----------



## guzman (2 Décembre 2014)

wip a dit:


> "Éteindre le mac pendant 1mn"
> Quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer à quoi cela peut bien servir ça ? :mouais:



J'ai eu le même problème, à la seule différence que le bluetooth était bloqué sur activé, et j'ai eu la même réaction que toi, j'ai donc essayé en faisant juste un reboot. Sans succès, j'ai recommencé en suivant la méthode prescrite, et la ca marche...
Va savoir pourquoi un reboot est différent d'un shutdown complet... Les mystères de l'informatique...


----------



## wip (3 Décembre 2014)

guzman a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème, à la seule différence que le bluetooth était bloqué sur activé, et j'ai eu la même réaction que toi, j'ai donc essayé en faisant juste un reboot. Sans succès, j'ai recommencé en suivant la méthode prescrite, et la ca marche...
> Va savoir pourquoi un reboot est différent d'un shutdown complet... Les mystères de l'informatique...


 Bonjour 

Ce qui m'intriguait surtout, c'était la minute à attendre pour redémarrer 
C'est peut-être pour ménager l'électronique, mais je ne pense pas que ça aide au niveau du Blutooth


----------



## fantax (4 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir
Problème rencontré aujourd'hui sur Macbook Pro 2009. Bluetooth indisponible: icône ondulée dans la barre du menu et absence de l'icône dans les Préférences systèmes. Come conseil ci-dessus j'ai zappé la PRAM. Pas de résultat. J'ai recommencé en happant 8 fois et là: bingo. L'icône est revenue et tout fonctionne.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2015)

fantax a dit:


> J'ai recommencé en *happant 8 fois* et là: bingo. L'icône est revenue et tout fonctionne.


gné ?


----------



## fantax (4 Mars 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> gné ?






fantax a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Problème rencontré aujourd'hui sur Macbook Pro 2009. Bluetooth indisponible: icône ondulée dans la barre du menu et absence de l'icône dans les Préférences systèmes. Come conseil ci-dessus j'ai zappé la PRAM. Pas de résultat. J'ai recommencé en happant 8 fois et là: bingo. L'icône est revenue et tout fonctionne.



Mille excuses: mauvaises frappes:
"J'ai recommencé en zappant (la pram) 8 fois"


----------



## Yann D (5 Mars 2015)

En espérant que ça tienne…
Moi j'ai résolu le problème en changeant d'ordinateur.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2015)

Pourquoi zapper la PRAM *8* fois ?


----------



## fantax (5 Mars 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pourquoi zapper la PRAM *8* fois ?



Une fois ça n'a pas marché. 8 fois et l'ordi a fini par comprendre. Ou il fait sa mauvaise tête ou il n'est pas malin 
Perso j'ai attendu les 8 BONG pour suivre le conseil ci-dessus. Je suppose que le nombre est un peu arbitraire. L'important est de renouveler le zapping pour assurer l'efficacité de l'opération - qui reste pour moi mystérieuse (quel rapport avec la disparition du bluetooth?).


----------



## houlaooops (3 Décembre 2017)

Merci Scepick en ce qui me concerne cela a marché au poil


----------

